# Please ID fork -(1992 Specialized FutureShock RS Mag20 clone) - links to manuals



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all - No information at all about this fork. Could someone please ID and perhaps suggest a link to find an on-line manual - Thanks!

[Edit - this thread id'd the fork and I found some links to online manuals that have info on maintenance and rebuild of fork and some other Rock Shox models..

Go thru the thread to find links that may be helpful.

Cheers ]


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah its a 1992 Futureshock. What about it?


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thanks - any info about it?*



DeeEight said:


> Yeah its a 1992 Futureshock. What about it?


Thanks DeeEight - I was riding a commuter trail this a.m. and noticed a threaded steerer tube in a pile of fallen leaves off to the side of the verge. Picked this up...

Since its a 11/8 threaded steerer, I might have a use for it. I wanted to strip it out and check its innards. Just don't want to pull the wrong part and destroy it....hence the hope there might be a link to a manual..

FirstFlight online timeline says RockShox built the Spesh Future Shock - does that mean that its the same as RS 10 or 20 etc?

thanks

dmc

PS - also appears that there was a recall of all FS from late '91 to mid '93 as the 'stanchions separate from the crown..."
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml95/95032.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Probably closer to a Mag21.


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Maybe not 1992..*



DeeEight said:


> Yeah its a 1992 Futureshock. What about it?


Just reading some pages about this "recall" of 1992 et al forks. The article here;

http://www.keepkidshealthy.com/recalls/sports_exercise/94112.html

says that "later non-recalled forks can be identified by the stanchions which pass thru the crown, on the recalled forks they do not {pass thru the crown, one presumes...]

Since they pass thru the crown, one assumes they must be late '93....?

Cheers

dmc
dmc


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thanks Rumpfy - crossed threads...*



Rumpfy said:


> Probably closer to a Mag21.


Thanks Rumpfy - just found and dl'd a PDF version of a Mag21 manual from 1994. Looks very close, but the quality of the images in the PDF version is poor and cannot exactly tell....but very very close.

Funny thing is the manual goes to great lengths about how to disassemble the thing, but nothing about how to just 'use' it. IE - how to set the adjustment, how to pump air (?) it, maybe change the oil - The manual is kinda overblown on how many special tools you need to disassemble, but nothing about how to even find the air fill....hehe..

Cheers

dmc


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

deadmanschest said:


> FirstFlight online timeline says RockShox built the Spesh Future Shock - does that mean that its the same as RS 10 or 20 etc?


Those forks were nearly identical to the Mag 20. None of the Specialized forks had negative springs like the Mag 21, but they were valved to be a bit more active.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

J
U
N 
K


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mag20 manual link....*



Zanetti said:


> Those forks were nearly identical to the Mag 20. None of the Specialized forks had negative springs like the Mag 21, but they were valved to be a bit more active.


Hi Zanetti - thanks. I have found a link (courtesy of a post by logbiter) for a Mag users handbook in pdf format:

http://www.sutherlandsbicycle.com/files/RSSection4.pdf

cheers

dmc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

They were valved closer to the RS-1 setup actually and they had the full 2" travel of the RS-1s also. Mag-forks reduced the travel from the "DH" setup that were the 1s to reduce the geometry change on XC bikes.


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Actually easy to maintain....*



DeeEight said:


> They were valved closer to the RS-1 setup actually and they had the full 2" travel of the RS-1s also. Mag-forks reduced the travel from the "DH" setup that were the 1s to reduce the geometry change on XC bikes.


Thanks DeeEight - I gave a shot at some cleaning and maintenance - Actually very easy.

Remove the leg, depressureize, drain oil, clean, fill with oil about 35mm to top (I used ATF as one manual said for Mag20 use RockShox wt 8 or ATF), pressurized high for an hour, and then de-press to about 40 lbs.

I got some boots and a better Spesh brake arch with the knobs to integrate with the lugs at the local 2nd hand bike chop shop and it was good to go...

Darn - the steerer tube is 3/8" too short for my headtube/headset....

Live and learn. Thanks to all for help and info.

Cheers

dmc

PS - edited the title of the thread, maybe someone can find the links to the manuals online useful down the road.....


----------

